# my baby Chance



## tracey27 (Aug 3, 2007)

our beautiful baby Chance gave up his fight today...he was too tired to carry on.
we only had you for a short time Chance but we all loved you more than anything.
run free baby


----------



## Flashy (Aug 3, 2007)

Hang in there Tracey.



RIP Sweet Chance


----------



## ellissian (Aug 3, 2007)

Binky free sweet baby Chance. :rainbow:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 3, 2007)

I'm so sorry. You guys really did a good job with him, just know that.

RIP Chance:rainbow:, you will be missed.


----------



## bat42072 (Aug 3, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss...

RIP sweet chance


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Aug 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry that you lost your sweet Chance....but so glad that Chance had you to know what it was like to be loved. Chance is free now....:rainbow:binky-free little guy!


----------



## Bunnicula (Aug 4, 2007)

Our hearts go out to you...

Thanks for loving Chance. I'm sure he always knew how much you cared about him.

Binky free, sweet fellow!



-Mary Ellen


----------



## ThatsMySimi (Aug 4, 2007)

I am so sorry! I just read your babys story, and I am so sorry. You did everything you could, and we all know you tried your best. Even though you only had him a few days/weeks(?) he loved you, and you loved him, you can tell by the way you tried to keep him with you.

That little guy had a strong way about him, he held on as long as he could, and I like to think he fought as long as he could so he could show you the way a bunny can love you. There are many who have lost such young babies, and I am sure its normal to think you may have done something wrong...



Binky-free little fighter, we know you were sent to your mom and dad for a reason, and they will always miss you, as those who followed your story will too. :rip::rainbow::heart:


----------



## tracey27 (Aug 5, 2007)

thankyou for all your kind words,it means a lot knowing that people care.
we just wanted to put some pictures of our Chance on here so everyone could see how beautiful he was.
we miss him so much


----------



## ellissian (Aug 5, 2007)

He was a beautiful little baby boy.


----------



## Sealy (Aug 5, 2007)

I'm so sorry.  Warm tight hugs.

~Sealy


----------



## Michaela (Aug 7, 2007)

I am so so sorry, he and you fought so hard... :cry2

Binky free Chance :rainbow:

~~~~~~
_~Michaela, Ebony, Pebble, Madison & Angel Bunny Berri~_


----------

